# For Sale! Mosura Gravidas and Eros, aquarium shrimps, $25, $37, Bloor/Keele, shipping



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi,

I'm selling freshwater shrimp care products:

*Mosura Eros* (35g), induce pregnancies and promote reproduction of shrimps - *$37* 
*Mosura Gravidas* (25g), bacteria, shrimp food - *$25*

These two products are good to be used in conjunction to induce breeding, decrease shrimplet death rate and 'drop eggs' probability. They are specially good for crystal red/black shrimps, golden bee shrimps and tigers.

There are original Mosura products legal to distribute in Canada. Taxes are included in the mentioned prices.

Pick up near Keele/Bloor intersection in *Toronto*.
*Shipping is available all over Canada*. I ship products fast, shipping costs are extra. Ask me for an accurate shipping cost with your postal code.

Get 3 or more products or live shrimps from me, you will receive a discount.
Look for the others Mosura products here: Shrimp-Tank. Mosura Products

*You can contact me via PM or [email protected] or by phone 647 701 3728
*

 

Mosura Eros

Mosura Eros contains a special blend of ingredients of non-hormones that causes readied female shrimps berried by inducing molting safely. Molting is required for shrimp growth and for female shrimps to get fertilized. Mosura Eros acts as a unique growth and mating stimulant for this purpose.

We recommend the regular use of Mosura Eros to minimize molting problems in your shrimps. When this product is dosed it is normal for the shrimp to start to dance around the tank. They should settle down within half an hour or so. Over the next few days the shrimps will molt and healthy matured females will berry.

Mosura Eros also functions to normalize metabolism rate, inhibits fungus reproduction in the tank water and prevents enteritis in the shrimps.

It is recommended to use 5 spray applications (approx 1ml) of Eros per 50 litres of water initially. Spray Eros about 5cm above the water surface. If the shrimps do not start react by dancing around the tank, add another 3 to 5 spray applications per 50 litres until the shrimp start to dance.

Use this product every 10 to 14 days alone or in conjunction with Mosura Gravidas to optimize your breeding program.

Shrimps in captivity may not molt regularly due to non-suitable or bad water condition, when the situation continues, their shells will be hardened, growth is retarded and breeding stops, further molting is impossible. Eros induces shrimps to molt and will not affect those are not ready to molt and thus eliminate the hardened shell problem and get females pregnant when ready.?

Mosura Gravidas

Mosura Gravidas is a growth and breeding aid. It is produced by a fermentation process and is rich in vitamins, minerals, amino acid and high-potency chitin (~ 8%).

Gravidas helps in digestion, food nutrient absorption, metabolism, and improves the overall feeding situation. Most importantly it helps juvenile shrimp to grow and adult shrimps to molt normally, significantly reduce molting problems in a long term feeding/dosing.
Gravidas reduces stress in shrimps and increases disease resistance.

For pregnant female shrimps, it helps them pull through the gestation period.

Dose 1 scoop flat into 100litre of tank water, reduce the amount if the number of shrimps is less. Feed about 2 to 3 times per week. If you have not been dosing Gravidas and or your shrimps are having thick shell molting or not growing fast, we suggest increasing the frequency to 4 to 5 times per week until the problems are corrected.

For best results in your breeding program, use in conjunction with Mosura Eros.

Thank you for looking.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Try these products to accelerate breeding.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Shrimp breeders still can get these products from me


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

These and the other Mosura products are available as usual.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Mosura Eros and Mosura Gravidas is a perfect package for making shrimps breed.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

These and other Mosura shrimp products are still available.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

These shrimp breeding booster and pregnancy saver are available.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I think this should be in the for sale section.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Mosura Eros and Mosura Gravidas is a perfect package for making shrimps breed.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

These and other premium Mosura shrimp breeding products are still available.


----------

